# escambia river 12/4/12



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Quick report... 3 striped/hybrid bass, 1 really nice 19" spec, and 2 reds-16" and 24". striped bass were all caught in deeper holes on bottom along with the spec on gulp shrimp. both reds caught on flukes. Its been getting better and better lately for river fishing. bunch of white trout and spec trout being caught north of the bridge latley. go get em. sorry no pics, im at work. will post later.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks for the report


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Went that day with 4Wahoo and also went today. It's a war zone out there. The reds are not playing games


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

yesterdays trip, just the three that we kept to eat..








heading out this morning..








Smellies first top water red.
























I only took a few photos with my phone but many with my Dslr, Just havent gotten around to uploading them.. you get the idea
I hooked up to what would have been my biggest Marsh red today, He pushed a wall of water until coming out and showing the size of his head and back before crushing my topwater.. It was the *Sickest Eat* I have ever seen, We had been catching upper slots all day with nice fights... This Pumpkin took off and never looked back.. I tried to chase him down with the TM but didnt have a chance, he broke me off and I watched him leave with 6 bucks in his mouth. disappointed, but it was one of the coolest things Id seen.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

great report and great replies. I wish I was going tomorrow!!!!


----------

